# Iver Johnson



## Joey slomian (May 26, 2017)

Can anyone help me value his Iver Johnson. I believe it's early 1900s. I have a female version also. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handyman (May 26, 2017)

Hi Joey,

That's a very nice looking and desirable "tall frame" truss Iver.  Chainring doesn't look Iver.  May have changed out saddle and handlebars.  Difficult to put a value on it until we see more detailed pics, but one great looking bike!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Joey slomian (May 27, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey slomian (May 27, 2017)

I'll try to post some close ups later


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barracuda (May 27, 2017)

That thing is killer! Post a shot of the head tube decoration, please.


----------



## Iverider (May 27, 2017)

Cool bike! It's 1915 or later based on the junction between the arch truss and the top tube. Serial number should be on the right side of the seat tube and will help date the bike. It appears the seat, post, stem and bars are not original Iver Johnson items, but I like the look of it!


----------



## dfa242 (May 31, 2017)

I'd love to see a pic of that star on the head when you have a chance - is there a badge as well?


----------



## willswares1220 (May 31, 2017)

Those old 'button" tread tires are cool also!


----------



## Joey slomian (May 31, 2017)

Here are some more pics. The last two are of my girls Iver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey slomian (May 31, 2017)

Joey slomian said:


> Here are some more pics. The last two are of my girls Iver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey slomian (May 31, 2017)

dfa242 said:


> I'd love to see a pic of that star on the head when you have a chance - is there a badge as well?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 1, 2017)

A very interesting paint job on that truss frame - thanks for all the pics.


----------

